# jour chômé / jour férié / jour de congé



## Zeromy

bonsoir,

est-ce terme (jour chômé) interchangeable avec 'jour de congé'?
est-il courant dans la vie quotidienne?

merci


----------



## Tazzler

Je crois que tu dois dire _jour de congé_. Il me semble que les termes sont égaux, mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Zeromy

Merci. Tazz.

et le jour férié?

merci


----------



## Tazzler

Il y a une grande différence entre un jour férié et un jour chômé/jour de congé (je ne sais pas la différence, donc supposons que ce soient synonymes). Un jour férié s'applique à tous, mais un jour chômé/jour de congé s'applique à la personne qui prend un jour de chômé. De plus, un jour férié ne signifie pas qu'on ne aille pas au travail. On peut travailler tout de même. (Bien qu'il y ait des jours de fériés où on ne va pas au travail, mais por la définition un jour de férié n'implique pas de jours chômé.) Attendons les francophones.


----------



## gillou

En France, on parle rarement de "jour chômé" dans le langage courant, c'est un terme surtout utilisé dans le droit du travail. Comme les jours fériés sont généralement chômés on fait souvent l'amalgame chômé/férié.
On parle de "jour de congé" pour un jour qui aurait pu être travaillé.

Par exemple, le 1er mai est un jour férié chômé et les autres jours fériés le sont généralement aussi.
Par contre le 21 janvier est un jour quelconque, ce sera un jour de congé pour un salarié s'il décide (en accord avec son employeur ) de ne pas aller travailler...


----------



## djamal 2008

Un jour chômé n'est pas payé, par contre un jour férié est observé par les agences gouvernementales et on paye les employés pour ce jour.
Je me rappelle qu'on disait qu'un jour était Chômé-payé.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles les "agences gouvernementales" ni de quel pays tu parles, mais en France, les jours chômés peuvent être payés ou pas, ce sont deux choses différentes.


----------



## djamal 2008

Si tu chômes tu ne peux pas être payé à moins que tu considères les bénéfices du chômage comme payement.


----------



## itka

Un jour "chômé" est différent d' "un jour de chômage" c'est à dire un jour pendant lequel on voudrait travailler mais on ne le peut pas, par manque d'emploi.
Un jour "chômé" c'est simplement un jour pendant lequel on ne travaille pas...Il y a des jours chômés "officiels" qui sont payés et d'autres qui peuvent l'être ou pas...


----------



## Nicomon

Il se peut que les termes varient d'un pays à l'autre.  Mais je suis d'accord avec itka.   Un jour chômé n'est pas un jour de chômage.

Dans un contexte canadien/québécois... ce lexique  (voir sous les lettres c et j)
http://www.cnt.gouv.qc.ca/lexique/index.html#c5138

Par exemple le 24 juin (congé de la fête nationale) est pour nous un jour férié, chômé et payé. 
Si la nature de son emploi oblige quelqu'un à travailler lors d'un jour férié... il a droit à une indemnité ou un (jour de) congé compensatoire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Beaucoup de choses vraies, mais fausses aussi (  ), ont été dites précédemment, et en France le sens des mots en ce domaine n'est pas foncièrement différent du Québec.

Un *jour chômé* est un jour non travaillé par les salariés;
ce sont généralement des *jours fériés* - le 1er mai est obligatoirement chômé (sauf pour les activités qui ne peuvent sans risques être interrompues), il existe 10 autres jours fériés qui peuvent être chômés ou pas selon les dispositions des conventions collectives de travail - mais on peut chômer également pour cause de chômage partiel dans l'entreprise (d'actualité hélas).

En général, les jours fériés chômés sont payés.

Un *jour de congé* est un jour où le salarié est autorisé à ne pas travailler (en étant rémunéré ou pas), il en existe de nombreux types, congés payés, congé sabbatique, congé parental, congé de maternité/de paternité, congé syndical [...]


----------



## djamal 2008

Puisque dans le passé on avait pas l'habitude de payer les ouvriers quand ils ne travaillaient pas et il n'y avait pas de congés comme nous les connaissons maintenant; il était clair qu'un jour chômé n'était pas payé. Mais après les progrès de mouvements des travailleurs les avantages devenaient plus courants et on avait commencer  à octroyer des jours de congé tout en les payant, et c'est devenu des jours chômé-payés.

Mais dans un certain passé tu pourrais oublier d'être payé le jour où tu chômais.

Chômer voulait dire ne pas trouver du boulot. On ne chômer pas par choix.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Zeromy,

Après le post de Punky Zoé, tu devrais pouvoir répondre à tes deux questions du début.


Zeromy said:


> [...] est-ce [que ce] terme (jour chômé) [est] interchangeable avec 'jour de congé'?


Non. (donne-donc un contexte si tu veux des réponses plus nuancées !)


Zeromy said:


> [...] est-il courant dans la vie quotidienne?


Non, pas tellement.
Entendre « Je ne travaille pas demain » (sans préciser la raison) est bien plus fréquent entre collègues que d'entendre « Demain est un jour chômé » !


----------



## Nicomon

Pour djamal :

Au 21e siècle, le verbe chômer - à l'instransitif - a deux significations :



> Ne pas travailler, par manque d’ouvrage. Ils chôment tout l’hiver.
> OU
> Suspendre son travail durant les jours fériés. Vendredi, tous les employés vont chômer.



Dans le contexte de ce fil, il est évident qu'on parle de la deuxième définition, et l'explication de Punky Zoé me semble très claire. 

Le chômeur (non salarié - non travailleur) reçoit (s'il y a droit) une allocation de chômage.  
Tu sembles confondre jour chômé et jour de chômage...

Edit : je n'avais pas lu la réponse de Karine.  C'est bien de nous ramener à la véritable question.


----------



## cristeashka

Salut !
J’aimerais savoir quelle est la différence entre jour férié et jour chômé.
Contexte : « Le 25 décembre est un jour férié et chômé ».
Le dimanche et le samedi sont des jours fériés, mais sont-ils chômés de même ?
Merci d’avance !


----------



## quinoa

Un jour chômé est un jour où l'on ne travaille pas mais où l'on est payé.
Un jour férié est un jour où l'on ne travaille pas, sauf conditions paticulières.
Le 1er mai en France est le seul jour férié et chômé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le TLFi fait en effet la remarque suivante s.v. _chômé_:


> *Rem.* La notion de _jour chômé_ ne coïncide pas exactement avec celle de _jour férié._ Il y a dix jours fériés reconnus par la loi et ces derniers ne sont pas obligatoirement _chômés._ Seul le 1er mai est un jour férié, _chômé par tous,_ et payé.


Cependant, le TLFi n'est pas très cohérent puisqu'il donne la définition suivante pour _férié_:


> _Jour férié._ Caractérisé par la cessation du travail, et lié à la célébration d'une fête (civile ou religieuse).
> − _En partic._  Jour chômé autre que le dimanche.


Donc, selon cette définition, un jour *férié* est forcément *chômé* tandis que le contraire n'est pas forcément vrai…

En bref, on pourrait dire qu'un jour férié est un jour lié à une fête qui est *en principe* chômé.


----------



## Chimel

J'ajouterais que, pour moi, _chômé_ est un terme qui relève du registre juridico-administratif alors que _férié_ fait partie du langage courant.

Il sera par exemple question de "jours chômés" dans un règlement ou un contrat de travail, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, on dira que le lundi de Pentecôte est (ou n'est plus? ) un jour férié, indépendamment de la nuance indiquée ci-dessus par le TLFI.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que l'évolution des règles du travail ne correspond plus totalement au vocabulaire.
Cela dit, au sens du code du travail français :

- il y a onze fêtes légales qui sont des jours fériés;
- le premier mai est le seul jour férié qui est obligatoirement chômé;
- les autres jours fériés sont chômés si la convention collective ou le contrat de travail le prévoit (c'est à dire qu'ils ne sont pas travaillés et que cela ne peut pas être une cause de réduction du salaire mensuel).

Je précise que les samedis et dimanches ne sont pas fériés.


----------



## Chimel

Punky Zoé said:


> Je crois que l'évolution des règles du travail ne correspond plus totalement au vocabulaire.


Je confirme: une phrase comme "Le premier mai est un jour férié et chômé, alors que le 25 décembre est férié mais pas chômé" est incompréhensible pour moi sans explications techniques complémentaires. Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas...

Je me demande si l'explication n'est pas la suivante: au départ, seul le premier mai était férié et obligatoirement chômé pour tout le monde, les autres jours fériés pouvant l'être aussi, mais en vertu d'une convention collective de travail, comme tu le dis. Mais aujourd'hui, toutes (?) les conventions collectives prévoient que les autres jours fériés sont également chômés, ce qui fait que cette distinction a disparu dans le langage courant.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois, sauf avis contraire, qu'avant le milieu du XXe siècle, les fêtes religieuses fériées n'étaient chômées que pour que les ouvriers puissent faire leur "devoir religieux", mais elles n'étaient pas pour autant payées.

le progrès social a consisté à définir les jours fériés (fêtes religieuses ou non) et à imposer le paiement de la journée lorsqu'elle est chômée, mais le chômage n'est pas obligatoire. De nombreuses conventions collectives prévoient le chômage de tous les jours fériés mais pas toutes (notamment dans le commerce).


----------



## chèvrefeuille

Bonjour,

Je voudrais connaitre la différence entre "un jour chômé" et "un jour férié". S'agit-il de deux expressions synonymes?

Par exemple, le week-end ou un jour où l'on fait le pont, et que l'on ne travaille pas, c'est un jour férié ou un jour chômé?  Et le jour de l'an ? 
Y a -t-il un rapport avec les festivités religieuses ou politiques d'un pays?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Un jour "chômé" correspond à un jour où l'on ne travaille pas, alors qu'on travaille habituellement.
Un jour "férié" correspond à une fête, civile ou religieuse.

En France, certains jours fériés ne sont officiellement pas (... ou "plus") chômés. Sauf décision particulière de chaque entreprise. Comme par exemple le Lundi de Pentecôte, depuis quelques années.

Un jour "chômé" n'est pas nécessairement un jour "férié". Et réciproquement.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord :

- Un *jour férié* est un jour de fête civile ou religieuse,  ou commémorant un événement. Il n'est pas obligatoirement chômé, les  lois de chaque pays et/ou les conventions collectives des entreprises  précisant les modalités et dispositions à appliquer, notamment en termes  de rémunération (jour payé ou non payé).
- un *jour chômé* est un jour non travaillé; Le dimanche a été le premier jour chômé pour des raisons religieuses.

Il y a en France 11 jours fériés officiels : le premier de l'an, le lundi de Pâques, le premier mai, le 8 mai, l'ascension, pentecôte, le 14 juillet, l'assomption (15 août), le premier novembre, le 11 novembre et noël.

Seul le premier mai est obligatoirement chômé, pour les autres jours fériés, cela dépend des conventions collectives professionnelles.


----------



## OLN

Historiquement, les jours fériés étaient chômés.
Aujourd’hui, _chômé_ s'oppose à _ouvré_ (en particulier, jour férié : jour chômé autre que le dimanche *), et férié n'a pas d'antonyme.

* dans certaines professions, tous les jours et toutes les heures de l'année sont ouvrables, au sens "susceptibles d'être consacrés au travail" (domaines des transports, sécurité, santé, etc.).


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Punky,

Pour moi, dans votre explication, la différence des deux jours n'est pas encore claire. Si vous répondez s'il vous plaît, à mes questions ci-dessous, je crois que je serai plus éclairée à ce sujet!

Merci beaucoup



Punky Zoé said:


> - Un *jour férié* est un jour de fête civile ou religieuse,  ou commémorant un événement. Il n'est pas obligatoirement chômé, Oui, pas obligatoirement chômé mais en pratique on ne va pas au travail  donc le jour devient chômé?!!!
> les  lois de chaque pays et/ou les conventions collectives des entreprises  précisant les modalités et dispositions à appliquer, notamment en termes  de rémunération (jour payé ou non payé). Vous voulez dire qu'en France et au moment de signer un contrat de travail, on précise si on sera payé au jour férié ou pas?
> - un *jour chômé* est un jour non travaillé; N'est-ce pas qu'à un jour férié on ne travaille pas non plus? Le dimanche a été le premier jour chômé pour des raisons religieuses.
> 
> Il y a en France 11 jours fériés officiels : le premier de l'an, le lundi de Pâques, le premier mai, le 8 mai, l'ascension, pentecôte, le 14 juillet, l'assomption (15 août), le premier novembre, le 11 novembre et noël.
> 
> Seul le premier mai est obligatoirement chômé, pour les autres jours fériés, cela dépend des conventions collectives professionnelles.C'est-à-dire que par exemple il y aurait la possiblité de venir au travail le 14 juillet, si déjà signé dans le contrat?


----------



## Punky Zoé

- Un *jour férié* est un jour de fête civile ou religieuse,  ou commémorant un événement. Il n'est pas obligatoirement chômé, Oui, pas obligatoirement chômé mais en pratique on ne va pas au travail  donc le jour devient chômé?!!! S'ils ne sont pas obligatoirement chômés, c'est qu'ils peuvent être travaillés, cela dépend comme je l'ai dit des conventions collectives de travail applicables branche d'activité par branche d'activité.
les  lois de chaque pays et/ou les conventions collectives des  entreprises  précisant les modalités et dispositions à appliquer,  notamment en termes  de rémunération (jour payé ou non payé). Vous voulez dire qu'en France et au moment de signer un contrat de travail, on précise si on sera payé au jour férié ou pas ? La convention collective s'applique à toutes les entreprises et donc tous les salariés si elle est "étendue", c'est donc l'appartenance d'une entreprise à une convention collective qui détermine le statut des jours fériés (il existe toujours une clause dans ces conventions intitulée "jours fériés").
- un *jour chômé* est un jour non travaillé; N'est-ce pas qu'à un jour férié on ne travaille pas non plus ? les jours fériés sont fréquemment chômés, mais pas dans toutes les entreprises Le dimanche a été le premier jour chômé pour des raisons religieuses.

Il y a en France 11 jours fériés officiels : le premier de l'an, le  lundi de Pâques, le premier mai, le 8 mai, l'ascension, pentecôte, le 14  juillet, l'assomption (15 août), le premier novembre, le 11 novembre et  noël.

Seul le premier mai est obligatoirement chômé, pour les autres jours  fériés, cela dépend des conventions collectives professionnelles.C'est-à-dire que par exemple il y aurait la possibilité de venir au travail le 14 juillet, si déjà signé dans le contrat ? pas dans le contrat de travail, selon la convention collective applicable à l'entreprise. Exemple de clause d'une convention collective (commerce à prédominance alimentaire) : "...Chaque salarié bénéficie chaque année du chômage collectif ou individuel de *6 jours fériés* en sus du 1er mai..." Il en reste donc 4 qui peuvent être travaillés.


----------



## Gemmenita

> Exemple de clause d'une convention collective (commerce à prédominance alimentaire) : "...Chaque salarié bénéficie chaque année du chômage collectif ou *individuel *de *6 jours fériés* en sus du 1er mai..."



Merci beaucoup Punky Zoé, c'est très clair maintenant. Et surtout l'exemple que tu as donné est superbe! Mais une dernière question:

Il y 11 jours fériés.(chômés ou pas selon la convention collective). Si j'ai bien compris, est-ce que selon la clause, si le salarié aimerait bénéficier du chômage_ individuel_ de 6 jours fériés, cela veut dire que:

Chaque salarié peut choisir 6 jours fériés comme chômés, à son gré (lesquels ne sont pas obligatoires mais facultatifs) ,alors que, à ces 6 jours-là, il y aurait d'autres salariés qui viendraient au travail?

merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point aussi


----------



## Punky Zoé

On ne peut pas dire que tous les salariés choisissent. Cela dépend souvent du fonctionnement ou non de l'entreprise les jours fériés. Si un commerce, par exemple, ouvre certains jours fériés, les salariés viendront travailler ce jour-là (au moins une majorité) et les jours fériés chômés leur seront imposés, si l'entreprise est ouverte tous les jours de l'année, les salariés bénéficieront de jours fériés chômés selon un roulement décidé par l'employeur, parfois selon les souhaits de chacun des salariés.


----------

